# green color cichlid



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello folks,

i am looking for A green color male cichlid to add to my all male malawi/victorian tank.
on the back on my mind is Nimbochromis venustus, i really like this fish, but the problem, this is a predatory and huge cichlid.
i can only be looking at those common available green color cichlids in my local LFS.

there is the list from my local LFS:
Nimbochromis venustus
Neolamprologus tetracanthus (are they olive drab?)
Limnochromis auritus (are they green?)
Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae

which of the above can you recommend?

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't recommend any of those.

How about Lethrinops lethrinus or Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius".


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Fogelhund,

good morning! i think it is very early morning for you.

thanks for recommending Lethrinops lethrinus or Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius". but the problem is they are not available locally here. i have only seen Lethrinops red cap in bangkok (Thailand) JJmarket only.

or can you recommend any riverine african cichlids or even some non-africans?
how about some SA green earth eaters?
and how about a green chromide? they are available here.

thanks and cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johnchor said:


> or can you recommend any riverine african cichlids or even some non-africans?
> how about some SA green earth eaters?
> and how about a green chromide? they are available here.
> 
> thanks and cheers!


Nope, won't work. Enjoy the fish you've got, unfortunately we can't always create a rainbow.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thoracochromis Brauschi(AKA Blook Throat), West African from Lake Fwa.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2529


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DrgRcr

yes this is a beautiful olive green cichlid Thoracochromis Brauschi, the problem they are very rare and not available locally.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

i found a fish Hemichromis sp. affin. paynei. Green Forest Jewel
looks pretty olive green to me.  
http://www.sydneycichlid.com/jewel-cichlids.htm

these are very common here in local LFS too.
do you think this is too aggressive or un-suitable for a malawi all male tank?
i intend to only keep 1 male. no breeding...

thanks and cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK about the green ones, but the red ones I heard are hit and miss to color up at all in an all-male tank. I did not add a jewel based on that.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

how about a Placidochromis milomo? are they turquoise?
they are very common here too, and i do like their unusual patterns.

i read they are much less aggressive than Nimbochromis Venustus.

thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's an 11" fish and profile says Aggressive.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

John.

You've created many threads over time here, and we are glad to try to provide you with help.

Here are some helpful hints for you.

When you decide to make other threads, post the full details of your tank everytime. The full stock list, and the dimensions of the aquarium.

Second, don't be lazy. The Species Profiles section shows details on most fish. Please take the time to look up fish you might have interest in.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Fogelhund sir,

sorry if i make mistakes or break any forum rules.
i will be more careful in future.

i will remember this advice
When you decide to make other threads, post the full details of your tank everytime. The full stock list, and the dimensions of the aquarium.

i did view the Species Profiles section alot. and i keep a spread sheet for what fishes are shortlisted for my tank.
but i am a liitle color blind esp with green and brown colors. and i do google for the fish pictures to compare.
just that sometimes i am not totally sure with the colors and temperament etc.

sorry and thanks for your support always.

thanks and have a nice day.


----------

